
Some Older Teslas Won't Charge and Screen Stops Working - t23
https://jalopnik.com/worst-case-scenario-for-older-teslas-coming-to-fruition-1839105865
======
PaulHoule
Sounds like a phone.

I have had internal combustion engine cars where the lead-acid battery would
not stay charged, and that will cause the screen, engine, everything else to
not work.

------
joezydeco
Previous Discussions:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21258024](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21258024)

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19912065](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=19912065)

